# Orange County Succata Tortoise Wanted



## Tortlover2000 (Mar 1, 2012)

Have a large yard tort ready. All setup to adopt a tort.

Let me know if he/she needs a new home.

Thanks.

Call or text: 949-370-2098

Rancho Santa Margarita CA, 92688

Joe


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Joe:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome! I hope you find one! What age were you looking at getting?


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello Joe and welcome to the forum...

Good luck with your search...


----------



## Laura (Mar 1, 2012)

post pics of your set up and tell us about yourself.. why a sulcata? done your homework?!
there are several rescues down your way...
I built my pen too.. "build it and they shall come" expecting large adults in need.. but that didnt happen,, i got a smaller one and built a smaller pen,, then a long came another.. and THEN got two adult males.. so i now have 4, all rescues, did not pay for them, but probably easily have over $1000 in enclosures...


----------



## Jacob (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome, Theres a store in the o.c area that sells large sulcatas.
8-10 years old, its called prehistoric pets.


----------



## Angi (Mar 2, 2012)

Contact rescues. The one in San Diego SDTTS has LOTS that need homes. You just have to join and show photos of where they will be kept. But make sure you are really ready for the commitment of the tort you get.


----------



## tortoiselady (Mar 5, 2012)

Because you are in Orange County, S.M. give the Orange County chapter of the CTTC a shot. They usually have rescued sulcatas and if your yard is all ready they will come by, take a look, and get you set up with no adoption fee. www.tortoise.org
They are majestic creatures - enjoy!


----------



## DeanS (Mar 5, 2012)

Joe...you might give www.tortugavilla.com a look...they usually have more than they know what to do with! They're in Orange BTW!


----------



## cmosuna (Mar 6, 2012)

DeanS said:


> Joe...you might give www.tortugavilla.com a look...they usually have more than they know what to do with! They're in Orange BTW!



Tortuga Villa is a breader, he's a responsible one and a pretty cool guy but he doesn't give his Torts away. He sells out of his home or to local shops. He has great quality torts if that's what you are looking for though. If you are looking for giveaways or rescues he's not your guy.

I run into people rehoming bigger guys all the time, how about posting some pics of your yard for us first though.


----------

